# 7 Police cars in Shirley?



## noob (Oct 9, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knew the story behind 7ish police cars hauling through shirley from the MCI/ RT 2 area tonight. Curious that's all, not something you see to much of around here.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

MSP had a chase in the area. Suspect is in custody.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

A police chase in Shirley? I didn't know Shirley had 7 police cars. Pepperell has a ton for some reason. I guess it's a pretty bad little town. I know back in the day it was a pretty major problem area for heroin.


----------



## noob (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info. My wife was concerned there was another walk-off from the prison, but she still wanted to follow the parade. Yes, blonde. 
I really don't think Shirley even has 7 cars. Isn't Pepperell a dry town? Must be a hot spot for OUIs.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean by dry town?? As for a hot spot for OUI's I would say yes. Almost everyone I know and grew up with has had an OUI except me. Maybe because I don't drink and drive but it's crazy how many people I know have. Pepperell is a very troubled town or atleast use to be. I grew up with allot of people that are now in jail or not with us anymore. I stayed away from that kind of stuff. I had my son when I was 18 years old so that alos kept me away from trouble.

Anyone here go to the shootout In I think August 05 in Pepperell??? Nicholas Litchfield was the suspects name?? He is actually my best friend. I grew up with him. He went down a different path then what I wanted to fallow and got himself in some trouble.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Stevec said:


> A police chase in Shirley? I didn't know Shirley had 7 police cars. Pepperell has a ton for some reason. I guess it's a pretty bad little town. I know back in the day it was a pretty major problem area for heroin.


 Before you go bad mouthing Shirley, know a little about the PD. I believe they do have seven cars including the LTs car and let's not forget that two officers were shot, one during a traffic stop by an escaped convict from MCI Shirley and another one was shot by a drunk punk at a domestic. Never mind that five other officers were shot at over the years.They are a busy PD and they have lots of white trash scumbags that they deal with daily.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Ummm I don't know where you got I was bad mouthing Shirley?? Just incase the words that I am seeing up there are different then what you are seeing I will re-type them. A police chase in Shirley? (Meaning There was a police chase in Shirley?) I didn't know Shirley had 7 police cars. (Meaning Shirley is a decently small town I didn't know they had seven police cars). I was stating this stuff because I live in Pepperell which is very close to Shirley. I see allot of white trash scumbags in my town aswell. I didn't know that Shirely had the same problems that Pepperell has. I guess I should have since they are so close to Fitchburg but I never really hear anything about it. Now settle down a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

1. A dry town is a town that does not permitt the sale of alcohol eithier at a package store or in a bar or restaurant.

2. I don't think 7 cars are a lot of cars even for a small town.


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Nope Pepperell is not a dry town. We have a package store (rays) and one of our Pizza shops serves beer.

I guess your right. I know Pepperell has about that. I didn't think the surounding towns did though. I know Dunstable only has 3. Townsend has 4. I am not sure about the others.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

j809 said:


> Before you go bad mouthing Shirley, know a little about the PD. I believe they do have seven cars including the LTs car and let's not forget that two officers were shot, one during a traffic stop by an escaped convict from MCI Shirley and another one was shot by a drunk punk at a domestic. Never mind that five other officers were shot at over the years.They are a busy PD and they have lots of white trash scumbags that they deal with daily.


... and you guys think women are sensitive?


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Just at a certain time of the month.


----------



## noob (Oct 9, 2006)

j809 said:


> Before you go bad mouthing Shirley, know a little about the PD. I believe they do have seven cars including the LTs car and let's not forget that two officers were shot, one during a traffic stop by an escaped convict from MCI Shirley and another one was shot by a drunk punk at a domestic. Never mind that five other officers were shot at over the years.They are a busy PD and they have lots of white trash scumbags that they deal with daily.


Wow, sorry. I didn't mean to ruffle anyone's feathers. I'm sure no disrespect was meant from anyone, but it is a small town and honestly I've never seen more than three police cars on any given day. I actually do live in Shirley and unless I see a police car at Gionet's there is a fairly good chance I won't see one at all. I guess if I was a white trash scumbag I would see them around a lot more often, so hooray for me.:mrgreen:


----------

